# Installing front end loader



## Luke&I (Jul 31, 2021)

Hi!

I am looking for a vintage tractor. It seems easier to find one without front end loader. So I am thinking of buying a loader and install it. Im also thinking that a tractor with front end loader might be more worn in the front then one that hadnt had one. But how easy or difficult is it to install it? Is it a diy for any one? 
Right now I am looking at an old ford 4000 with hydrolic power steering and a mf135. But could be any brand.


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

I recently installed a front end loader on my 8n, not too difficult a task if you are mechanically inclined 
and have the necessary tools to do it, the 4000 or the 135 would be good, power steering would be a plus in my book 
but unfortunately my 8n doesn't have it though it does help me keep in shape now.


----------

